# N J A T C.. LineMan ,,interview/ driving.record



## orangecounty_etc (Mar 29, 2012)

I just recieved my letter after waiting for three years, im nervouse about the interview, any advice or heads up on what questions to look out for ?, Also i habe a pending dui on my driving record i habe court November 22, will that disqualify me?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

orangecounty_etc said:


> I just recieved my letter after waiting for three years, im nervouse about the interview, any advice or heads up on what questions to look out for ?, Also i habe a pending dui on my driving record i habe court November 22, will that disqualify me?


It may disqualify you, be open and honest about it. If it bars you from holding a CDL it will 100% disqualify you as you must possess your class B with air brake restriction removed to be in the program.


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

A DUI with a CDL does look terrible. It happens, but maybe the employer will give you a second chance. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Five-oh (Jun 8, 2014)

It depends on the board, I know one app. that dont have cdL but that does'nt make it right good luck.


----------



## Five-oh (Jun 8, 2014)

As far as questions, it could be anything from gorundman, to where your currently at.


----------

